
Metaprogramming for madmen (2012) - Ivoah
https://fgiesen.wordpress.com/2012/04/08/metaprogramming-for-madmen/
======
teolandon
>So what did we learn?

>Honestly? I’m not quite sure. The story has a nice poetic justice to itself
though, and I promise that I really didn’t make any of this up – all of this
actually happened like I described!

While I don't think this story is that unbelievable, I also was struggling to
find an actual moral or what to take away from it, all the while smiling
because it's such a nice story.

I think it's mainly because in today's world, there's really no use for small
compiled code. This is such a niche little problem that I don't honestly see
many programmers using Lekktor.

I guess one thing that could be taken as a lesson for some people is that
writing a program for something is much faster than doing it by hand
sometimes. I learned that stuff when getting into using Vim, since even for
tasks that I didn't see myself doing that much, I would write some Vimscript
to take care of it instead of going through a file and doing it manually. This
applies to big projects and one-off tasks too! Computers are faster than us in
repetitive tasks, and we can be really fast at writing instructions to them to
perform those tasks for us. Scripting your way through a problem quickly is a
very very valuable skill IMO.

Also, can't help but laugh at the stuff that got left out due to the test
trials not being diverse enough. Can't scroll up on the menu. Oops.

